# Minesweeper



## mzarynn (May 6, 2004)

Minesweeper

It's not a role playing game, but it's on nearly every computer.  I got addicted to it in high school.  It's one of those games you try to figure out because you're bored and it becomes a mindless, stress reliever.  Anyone else play or am I on my own here?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 7, 2004)

I've played Minesweeper a bit, but my favourite time-waster is this nifty little game called Dope Wars!


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 7, 2004)

Heh, only in my Windows 3.1 days. 

 Then something went screwy and I couldn't get the flags to work - think it was missing from my Pentium 2, which was a hand-me-down from a dad. He properly deleted soemthing somewhere.

 (Just checked - hmm, it is on this PC - maybe I should check it out? Nah - tooooo busy!!)


----------



## Hypes (May 7, 2004)

It seems Minesweeper is omitted from later releases of Windows. 

Oh! I found it.


----------



## Esioul (May 8, 2004)

Chip's Challange- now that was a fun little game. I think it came with windows 95, I usd to have it on my old computer. Ever played it?


----------



## Hypes (May 9, 2004)

No, I haven't.

I'm reminiscing about an old DOS game I used to have on my 386 (or at least I think that's what it was) called DAVE. 

It was my first addiction.


----------



## Esioul (May 9, 2004)

Chips Challange and Transport Tycoon (have you ever played that?) were my first addictions, at least in terms of computer games. Chips is just really loads of little puzzles. What is DAVE?


----------



## Hypes (May 10, 2004)

I think I might have meddled with one game from the Tycoon franchise, but I really can't recall. 

DAVE is a typical jump-quest type of game. In fact, that's all it was. But oh my, was it fun.


----------



## fallenstar (May 13, 2004)

Oh, you are not the only one. Though I am not addicted to it yet, I have won all three level of that game, the hardest one needs a bit work but the others are well.


----------



## Hypes (May 14, 2004)

Really? I was always awful at jumping games. I never got all that far. Actually, I've no idea how far I got. This was when I was 8.


----------



## fiona (May 14, 2004)

I hate minesweeper.  My time-waster of choice is Free Cell.  Evil game, but addicting.


----------



## mzarynn (May 15, 2004)

I really haven't come across too many other Minesweeper addicts, but as with everything else, there are plenty of websites dedicated to it.  Esioul, I love Chips Challenge.  I don't have it anymore but I used to play it all the time.  I couldn't tell you which level I got ended up on, but it was much fun.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 15, 2004)

Hi *fiona*, and welcome to the chronicles-network. 

 And...I think we've established that addiction to computer games is pretty widespread - and that graphics has nothing on gameplay.


----------

